# Japan Forum > Japanese Language & Linguistics >  Why are you learning Japanese ?

## Maciamo

I am learning Japanese because my wife is Japanese, I live in Japan, I like learning languages in general and it will help me find another job that teacher in the future. Maybe also because I am very interested in foreign cultures (for the moment the Japanese one of course) and there is no better way to understand the mentality of a people than through its language.

----------


## thomas

Same here. My wife is Japanese, and we both feel it's necessary to learn each other's mother tongue. Although we do not live in Japan at the moment, there could always come a time to strike tents, pack up and move on to Japan.

----------


## deborah gormley

I had no intension of speaking any language but my own, then one day I was searching for a long lost japanese penpal, found this forum and I'm still here, lolol :Clap:  
I was so welcomed I could not believe it, The big guns (thomas, moyashi and twisted) got me hooked, and with this hook came the curiosity of the greetings they used such as"kon nichiwa" and "yokoso" ect, now I have quite a few words but have yet to get a sentence together lolol :Bowing:

----------


## Twisted

I had the intention of learning Japanese, so i could understand Japanese lyrics, but i've kinda given up.
I can't remember a thing, because i don't use it on a daily basis. If i ever want to learn Japanese, the only way for me is to live in Japan for at least a few years.

----------


## samuraitora

I had a class in Jr high that introduced us to many different languages and have been studying the martial arts since I can remember. My favorite forms of martial arts are Japanese. There has always been a lust for Japanese women too. In high school I took 4 years of it and spoke, read and wrote Japanese proficiently. Now I just need to practice to get it back. I would like to have my son learn a little too.

side note: ever notice how in English, there is a 'I' in almost every sentence...weird

----------


## moyashi

hehe, you drop the "I" in Japanese.

@twisted
If you're short on time and what not I can understand. But if you're waiting to go to Japan, that day might never come and you'll never have had a chance to speak Japanese. I say slug away and go slowly even if you have to. I hate seeing people give up  :Sad:  I hope you're not though  :Smilie: 

@debs
I'm glad that we got you hooked!

@samuraitora
What arts do/did you study?
I had a chance to study Naginata for a bit. I did the kendo thing in the states, along with Karate, kungfu, kick boxing and what not. My favorite is Aikido. I matches my personality the best.

Me and my buddy used to quiz are friends with :::
Imagine you are throwing a stone into a pond. What do you see?

My buddy had it worked out by your answer which art fit your personality the best.

lololo ... I used to be the total C grade kungfu fanatic up through high school. And yes, I had caught "yellow fever" too.  :Smilie:  My wife uses that against me now ... ouch.

----------


## Twisted

Well, i haven't given up entirely, but the only way i learn right now is through song-titles. Every now and then i learn a new word, but i can't make any sentences, which i think is more important.
And if a certain word doesn't cross my path often enough, i forget it again.
If i'd be in Japan i would learn a zillion times faster then i do right now. It seems such a waste of time to learn Japanese at this slow pace and not having any direct practical use for it anyway.

----------


## Maciamo

Note that you can choose more than one reason for this survey. I think nobody has seen it !

----------


## samuraitora

@moyashi san
I have studied okinawa, kendo, tae kwan do, taijutsu (there is a school here in Michigan), and Aikido.

My fav is aikido as well...love the fluid motions and the fact that I will never hit you, but you will hurt bad in the morning...lol

----------


## moyashi

hahaha, ohhhh how true. Just flow right by and wham ... somebody else is layiing on their backs  :Smilie: 

Aikido is great, I also think it's a good art for women too. Just enough amount of action and violence but yet the power factor between women and men is pretty much negated allowing a more even playing field.

What's taijutsu?

----------


## samuraitora

taijutsu is the hand to hand that the Ninja used.

Aikido is sweet for anyone...big, small, fat, skinny, male, female, young, old...

I have my son learning it...He used it yesterday @ school.
He was being bullied by Jacob. This nasty little boy who's parents need to be slapped and tought how not to raise a child. The boy was hitting Jonathan, my son, and he grabbed his wrist and flipped him into a table...keep in mind my son is big but only 3.

We talked to him and explained that you only use it as a last resort. He told the teacher 3 times earlier when Jacob was hitting him, to no avale. He finally had enough. I was proud of the fact that he never hit him back and only did it as a last resort.

Think I am right in my thinking???

----------


## thomas

It's highly satisfying to hear that bullies get their share too. Your son's very courageous, John!
 :Smilie:

----------


## samuraitora

thank you

----------


## moyashi

I wish my parents had me learning aikido when I was young.
It would've saved me the black eye I got from a girl in 4th grade.

Father told me to never hit a girl. SO I got it. I came hoem with a shiner and he got upset, he asked,"what happened to the other guy? Did you fight back and what not?" I just answered, "it was a girl dad .... " .... was his reply.

I think your on the right track.

@taijutsu
cool, so you've learned how to attack the attack with an attack.

----------


## samuraitora

LOL...Taijutsu is the hardest I have learned...Too many calculations and what ifs that you have to make and take into concideration...woof

----------


## moyashi

wow,

I bet though that it's easier to learn ninjitsu in the states than it is in Japan. I haven't found a ninja teacher yet.

Although, my friend and I are considering taking up Aikido again. Problem is that we're busy teaching and the times for the lessons are while we're teaching.

I need to get my balance and flexibility back before I get too much older.

----------


## Harvey

Living, work, culture is interesting, have Japaanese friends.

Too lazy to make a sentence ;)

----------


## samuraitora

I agree about the balance and flexibility...I just started another class and talking to my wife about having Jonathan Join in a year or so...they have a kids Aikido class. It is soo cute to see these little kids tossing each other around...very funny.

One thing I have noticed about the kids in the class is that they are under control and have no problems either in school or home...I am a firm believer in the martial arts.

----------


## deborah gormley

Ahhh!!!! martial arts

I done judo for a life time (ages 12-24)and it was the best thing that ever happened to me, I was never a timid or weak person but this was a true passion of mine, I would train 3 nights a week for 4-5 hours a night(my parents said it was tension relief lol) I was totally in heaven, no one got seriously hurt and I was getting out built up emotion at the same time, I progressed to 2nd Dan, them I was due to get married and the onset of parent hood ect set in, and I was forced by parents and future husband to slow down and get ready for the "Mother roll" (which didnt happen for another 3 years) and I slowed down to the point of stopping, which might I add was the point in my live that I belived that I should stop all this physical sport and become a so called "lady of leisure"..... I regret allowing myself to be judged as a woman and not as an indivual... now as a Mother I do not have the time for any physical sport or time to watch any kind of sport, but hopefully some day I will resume my passion as once before and live as I once did, a strong indivual, self aware woman with inner strenghts that are known and not used to run a house hold,,,,, Ahhh well,, maybe some-day :Bowing:

----------


## moyashi

ahhhhh, watch out for mommy. When she's angry she flips you through the air ..... wahhahaha ... sorry I couldn't help myself. hmm... not just referring to the kids here eh!

Dam, Debs a 2nd Degree in Judo. Wow, did you follow Yawara-chan during the olympics?

ugh, now I really want to take up Aikido, even more.

----------


## mssvasan

I am fond of languages. My son one day told me Hei why don't you learn
Jaspanese I think that is a good idea. That was way back in l992. To 
my surprise I found out that the Japanese classes were right in front of my house in Madras (now Chennai) hardly l00 feet away. I find the language very interesting. I am wedded to it and can't leave it. I am now in Bombay (now Mumbai). I joined the classes here and under able 
teachers" guidance got through san kyuu. I am now reading historical 
novels by Shi Ba Ryou taro. (Hope it is corect).mssvasan

----------


## deborah gormley

@ Moyashi,,lololol  :Blush:  I trained mostly with men(and my 6 brothers at home hehe),hence the need to be quick and accurate, but the enjoyment of the work outs was the best for me, the actual competitions and gradeings seemed to be just part of the course,

----------


## moyashi

@debs ... I feel sorry for your husband ;)

@ mssvasn
wow, that's great.

hehehe ... "hei" ... that's funny mixing Japanese with English? I do it sometimes too when chatting with friends from home. I forget that I can't mix the languages.  :Smilie:

----------


## Microage97

Hi,

I am learning Japanese because I have always wanted to live in Japan and now because of my wife is Japanese. 

Dave

----------


## samuraitora

@ Microage97
I can't think of a better reason that those.

@ Moyashi
If I ever get to Japan, I will look you up and we can have a beer and throw each other around...lol

----------


## Yofukashi

I'm a long time fan of everything remotely Japanese. I think James Calvell's Shogun was the entry drug. I never had a good reason to learn Japanese, but to be less dependent on subtitles, when watching Japanese movies, I recently started to teach myself Japanese, and now I'm addicted  :Mad:   :Oops:

----------


## AsakuraNeo10

chichi don like japan at all, but i just love japan....donno why, for no reason....

----------


## extricate

I originally was going to learn chinese mandarin. Then one day i was watching an episode of ergo proxy and i thought, "hey japanese sounds cool, and i already watch anime, so why not do something construtive while watching it." That was pretty much the general thoughtline there. I do plan to still learn mandarin eventually, and maybe a few other languages. There's really just too much stuff I want to learn in this world :Sad: . I'm also interested in different cultures in general and i've always wanted to learn about Eastern cultures (wasnt really taught it in school). I'm currently reading a short book on Japanese culture and history (Japan Its history and culture, W. Scott Morton, fascinating stuff). I just finished Sun Tzu's art of war (a special edition with a history and commentary, after the original work), and I highly reccommend it to anybody.
P.s. If anybody wants resources or wants to know where to get resources I have tons on the Japanese language.... 7 gigs to be exact. Just pm me about it.

----------


## kewute

> I want to learn a new language to improve myself. So, i choose japanese language as i grow up reading comic from japan since young. I love dragonball. It is still my favourite till now. 
> 
> I believe i had to put in alot of effort to learn it since i had a hard time reading japanese words.


I basically grew up watching Dragonball, that may have an influence on me as well

----------


## Xyliacai

I watch alot of anime, and am very interested in the culture and language of Japan. I also want to move there, so it would be very practical for me to learn it. I also have become addicted to Japanese music, bands such as Dir en Grey, Miyavi, Gazette, An Cafe, etc. I just really love Japan and everything in it.

----------


## You

Konichiwa.
I am no more learning Japanese..I will resume it later though
Sayonara

----------


## vulcanmeister

> Why not learn Japanese? Aside from it being one of the largest group of consumers in the world it only opens your opportunities. 
> As with any language it is best to imerse yourself in it. Study from text books, make friends who speak the language, watch movies with English subtitles to listen to the sounds. You can't be afraid or shy about speaking or you will not learn. Babies do not have phenominal powers, they listen, make mistakes and dont get angry at criticism. The older you get the more you forget how to learn.


As an "older" learner of Japanese, I appreciate your words. It is so true, that as we get older, we often become more concerned with doing things "just right", forgetting that, just as you said, we actually learn even by making mistakes. Thanks for your comments!

----------


## Sarah Jane

I want to learn because I think that it's a beautiful language.
It flows together nicely and for the mosts part, I can figure out how to pronounce things on my own.

I love Japan.
I want to go there one day... and I'd like to know as much Japanese as I can before I go.

----------


## japantvhost

The best way to learn Japanese is immersion. Books and videos are fine but to really understand how to live and breath the language, go to some small town where there are no foreigners and do a home stay. You will be a talking Japanese in no time

----------


## pinson27

I just learn it cause i want to exercise my mind. No other reason, i'm not going to japan

----------


## autumnsoliloquy

I like languages in general. I've been learning German for four years now, and I've always wanted to start learning Japanese.. Hopefully when I'm good enough to converse I'll live in Japan or sth.. always been my dream =)

----------


## domokun

I started learning Japanese because I imported a Japanese sports car which they didn't officiall sell in my country. The literature and magazines I started to buy about it were naturally in Japanese. What got my attention was the writing styles, specifically katakana, which I thought looked very cool. Since then I discovered aspects of Japan that had already touched my life, like many years of Karate and discovered what a cool country is and all the things it has going for it.
When I started to make a serious effort of learning the language I decided to make Japanese penpals, some of which I met for karaoke etc. Through this little social group which formed I ended up meeting my wife who is Japanese. I have travelled to Japan quite often including some short-medium stints over there. I'll be going there to work for a couple of years from July/August 07. All this pretty much leaves me with literally dozens of practical reasons to keep practicing the language.

----------


## xFumiko

Many of my family members, mostly cousins, are from Japan. Their kids are the same age as me [egh, huge age gap]-- it's always so awkward when they visit because the only language we can ...somewhat...communicate in is Chinese-- but they don't know it very well since one of their parents is Japanese. Oh, and also so I can beat my uncle-- my grandma is always so braggy about him learning Japanese [for the second time, psh  :Smiling:  ]. So, self-study for now [I doubt I'll ever have real lessons ...maybe in college] and maybe I'll be able to travel to Japan or talk with my uncle because he's just a Japan freak too.  :Poh:

----------


## Aoi.

Ahs, for JRock bands + lyrics, of course. <3~ It all started there.

I think it's easier for me to read Kanji, because my mother taught me some Chinese [me being Taiwanese, and all. XD]. I just pick out the bits I know and start from there. I seem to like Katakana and Romaji a lot, but I attempt Hiragana too~

----------


## Homerduff

I started to learn the basics of japanese like a month ago. Currently I can only learn during weekends so im not making much progression, but I try to watch jdramas every day to get more and more familiar with the speaking..

Im learning it because I will go to Japan this summer. Eventually I would like to study japanese for a year in japan, but thats not for soon. My goal is to work as a product designer in japan. Anyway its maybe stupid to make such statements without ever visiting Japan, but im pretty shure I wont be dissapointed in the country..

----------


## Ghik

Hmm... I started learning japanese a few months ago, because... i just got interested in it. It's especially because of the "Naruto" anime which I've been lately watching.

----------


## midori21

I had learned it before. But, I didn't continue studying it for a long time. After, I got addicted with J-Anime. I think I'll start it again^ ^

----------


## quamp

Basically I'm learning Japanese for another reason entirely. I want to understand a lot of the J-Pop songs I've been hearing entirely. Many I find at the beginning of animes or in movies. However, animes and movies don't give full translations to the entire song.

----------


## dan_j

well i got more interested wen watching anime, but mostly because i wanna at least have a holiday in japan or live there for a year or so and that mostly because of my automotive scene/motor sport interest/and for da certain roads dat japan delivers

----------


## kuroi_kat

my fiance is japanese and from Tokyo and its always been one of my dreams. If all go wells as soon as i graduate college I will be moving to Tokyo to teach English

----------


## dan_j

cool
gud luck with it :P

----------


## raziel

Hi, I am new here, I hope we will have a nice time and can start to learn Japanese language .
why i want to learn japanese ?
because I watched a lot of random japanese stuff anime , movies etc..and i want to understand it.
and i hop to meet some japanese friends ^^'
forgive my English i come from morocco and i have 28 old years.

----------


## daveng

Because I am interested in learning more about the Japanese culture, and I am impressed by their courtesy.

----------


## Robster

I'm learning it mainly because I have watched Azumanga Daioh to death and I would like to be able to understand a certain amount of it without subtitles, also I would really like to able to move to Japan one day......

----------


## Furui

I know one Japanese word 'hai'. Hai means 'yes'. Right?

----------


## Hiroto=Love

I'm learning Japanese because i'm really intressed in the country, and I love Jrock so , i want to understand what they say in their songs. 
I love studying languages, so i thought, Maybe will Japanese be important to me, because i want to travel a lot and become a interpreter  :Blush:

----------


## Janet Merai

I found interest in Japanese when I wanted to understand what was going on in a Doujinshi I found.

Later on, because I was incomprehensible back then to understand the language, I recently got inspired by Inuyasha on Adult Swim long ago about 4-5 years back and looked for subtitled episodes online and found out about the Japanese language.

From there, I studied Japanese but still had issues with my comprehension.
Years later, now, I am actually understanding Japanese more than I ever did and finally I can know what I am reading  :Smilie: 

In some Manga's I read, I can understand around 7% of it without having to look at a Hiragana and Katakana list XD

I am extensively learning it too  :Smilie: 

However, I plan to create video games, visit Japan and make Japanese friends, not only that but write Japanese in my art (I am an artist) and be a translator to make a huge sum of money XD

I have A's in all my English classes, and Japanese is going to be my second language, then I plan to learn other languages too, the most sought out ones, really :P

Other than that, Japanese was started with me because I wanted to know what was going on in a Doujinshi XD

----------


## what

i want so much to learn japanese....but is so hard...is a difficult language...of writeing ..ooo my god..but is beautiful and i hope some day i will say a sentence correctly

----------


## Tokyofan25

I want to learn japanese also..one reason is I own a few books and 1 game in Japanese and want to learn to know what they say instead of having to look at the pics.

I can speak a few words in japanese though

----------


## atg

My result of the quiz blogthings

You're cutting edge, and you are ready to delve into wacky Japanese culture.
From Engrish to eating contests, you're born to be a crazy gaijin. Saiko!

----------


## MR.BaKa_Na

Because my japanese teacher very kindly, her lesson is very interesting. lol
and i'm interested in this country. ^^

----------


## Petenshber

Well there are allot of details as to my reasoning so i will try to give a quick explanation. I became interested in Japanese culture and food a few years ago but didn't think about the language because there are no Japanese people where i live and i don't have a social life to speak of, but then last year i realized that understanding the language would make it much easier to learn more about the country and to find foods i look for etc. I have been studying the language on my own through various sources for about 7 months and i understand Hiragana and Katakana very well and can read some things written with them, i am just starting to concentrate on Kanji and am getting a good idea of how Kanji work though i can't easily understand meanings yet, i am trying to get used to the spoken word through Japanese music and Japanese tv, but not having anyone to actually converse with makes it difficult to clarify exactly what is being said unless i can replay it a few times (witch i can do with the music but not the tv ).
Well i tried to make this explanation short but that didn't work.

----------


## antinec

My reasoning:
My wife is from Okinawa, and I only get to travel there for about 3 weeks every two years. Everytime I go, her friends and family are so great, and really don't seem to mind that I cannot communicate with them further than a smile and nod. Her mother even learned English by listening to NHK radio for two years to be able to talk to me.
I think I really owe it to them to speak in their language in their own country  :Smilie:  ς is great (and definitely my most used word), but there is more to learn!

----------


## Arachanox

Typically, like many other people, I wish to learn Japanese so I can better my understanding of anime. Reading other people's translations is fine and all, but what if I could hear and comprehend the true meaning of the words? I want to know both sides of the story.

----------


## TuRbOxChAz

ڂ̂̂͂ɂق񂶂ł~
cuz my girlfriend is japanese

----------


## Sloops

I started off learning Japanese...but I ended up taking a detour...now it's no longer Japanese, but I am learning Korean xD. My friend is the one learning Japanese, so we kinda go back to back she'll speak to me in Japanese and I'll respond to her in Korean. Either way it goes I'm still learning Japanese. Which is a good thing. lmao. We teach each other!

----------


## w1ngzer0

interested in video games, culture, and economic possibilities. There is so much business opportunity in Japan.; it's ridiculous.  :Smiling: 
women and anime are not even on my mind. Women = evil.	 :Giggle:  For a job, nah. To practice at a job yes. But i would rather learn Japanese for my own benefit. I am not going to spend all this effort all for someone else. I don't think so.

----------


## Derfel

Well i kinda like anime, but the main reason is even more simple, Japanese culture is something new, something different for me, its not like im emo or something, but to tell the truth after 17 years im quite bored with Europe, so its time to broaden my horizons, after visiting Armenia i kinda realized that its not meant for me. And im quite sure i can find a job in Japan once i get my degree. Probably hehe  :Laughing:

----------


## little-Riri

when I was about 11 years i started to watch anime in japanese... and i liked language though.. 
and a few years ago i was really depressed and I wanted a language nobody can understand so I could hide behind it... A very strange reason I know, but that was the way i thought about it, so i began to study japanese.
But now it's just because I almost like everything that's related to japan...

----------


## Donnie901

My dream is to live in Japan as English teacher. (and for hobby I'd like to draw so if I can combine it I'll also want to be a Mangaka.)
And I love almost everything from Japan.

----------


## northsider1983

I love Asian culture especially Japanese. I though it would be easier to learn than Chinese! lol

----------


## bebopdobop

I love Japanese culture. I hope to someday be able to at least travel to Japan, and living there would be a dream come true. I love anime and Japanese movies and music, art and everything. I love Japan!  :Smiling:

----------


## SushiShin

Im learning it because i need it to write and speak better! im japanese and even i make many mistakes  :Relieved:

----------


## HarajukuxBoy

Well,Im studying japanese becuase,I want to maybe move there some day.And I just like the language in general.My goal is to be fluent in 3 different languanges by time Im 40.

----------


## Kaigaishii-san

I have many reasons to learn Japanese. My main reason is to understand manga and anime rather than blindly reading subs or scanlations. It would be better if I can understand Japanese myself.

Another one is I'm quite interested with Japan and Japanese culture. I might go to Japan someday to continue my education. If not, maybe go on a vacation maybe. :P

Another one is I might impress(or annoy) my peers by suddenly talking Japanese to them. lol  :Smiling:

----------


## papercut

I want to learn to speak Japanese rather than to read or to write it. Because I think it would take me forever to memorize Japanese characters.  :Laugh out loud: 

I always admire people that can speak other languages aside from their mother tongue (and what more if they can write foreign characters).

----------


## Baka Gurl YuKii =3

I am interested in Japanese culture/language, etc. ]]

^^v ..

----------


## EvilCowSlayer

> I want to learn to speak Japanese rather than to read or to write it. Because I think it would take me forever to memorize Japanese characters.


Japanese is one of those few languages where it's much easier to write it than read it; if you don't know a kanji, you can just write it in kana.




> I have many reasons to learn Japanese. My main reason is to understand manga and anime rather than blindly reading subs or scanlations. It would be better if I can understand Japanese myself.
> Another one is I'm quite interested with Japan and Japanese culture. I might go to Japan someday to continue my education. If not, maybe go on a vacation maybe. :P
> Another one is I might impress(or annoy) my peers by suddenly talking Japanese to them. lol


That's so similar to me it's ridiculous.

Many people may feel a sort of shame when they say they're learning the language for anime or manga. It's certainly nothing to be ashamed of; anime and manga are as much a part of Japanese culture as anything else.

Another good reason to learn Japanese is that it looks awesome on a resume, whether you will use it in your job or not. Not everybody chose to study a language after high school, let alone a language like Japanese.

----------


## Charles Barkley

Much easier to write than read? Japanese? Japanese? Are you kidding? Of course if you define read as 'read kanji' and write as 'write hiragana' you'll come up with that backwards answer, but it doesn't make any sense to define the two in different ways. Writing just hiragana is not 'writing japanese' in the same way that reading just hiragana is not 'reading japanese.' 

Many Japanese themselves often forget how to write many kanji that they read often in daily life. Almost everyone who studies japanese can read far more than they can write...

----------


## papercut

> Originally Posted by *EvilCowSlayer*
> Japanese is one of those few languages where it's much easier to write it than read it; if you don't know a kanji, you can just write it in kana.


Sorry, but I beg to disagree!




> Originally Posted by *Charles Barkley*
> Much easier to write than read? Japanese? Japanese? Are you kidding? Of course if you define read as 'read kanji' and write as 'write hiragana' you'll come up with that backwards answer, but it doesn't make any sense to define the two in different ways. Writing just hiragana is not 'writing japanese' in the same way that reading just hiragana is not 'reading japanese.'
> 
> Many Japanese themselves often forget how to write many kanji that they read often in daily life. Almost everyone who studies japanese can read far more than they can write...


Yes, I strongly agree.

----------


## LATINJAPANESELOVER

Well in the future im planning a trip to move Japanese for a while and leave the NYC life behind me for a bit......

I love the way they speak and I kinda got the hang of some words here and there so when i see some show and their speaking Japanese there are some words i understand and i get all happy

but i use the words all the time so it's part of my daily vocabulary now so i mix up my languages.....english spanish and japanese

----------


## sigmentofb

Because I feel stupid being Japanese, but not knowing how to speak/read/write it. lol

----------


## Charles Barkley

How exactly can someone be Japanese without being able to speak, read or write it (unless he's one year old)? Do you mean you are an American/other country's citizen/life long resident who has Japanese ancestors? 

A number of people on this website have said things like this. It kind of baffles me. Is it a case of wanting to reach out and embrace an identity that you/they felt was lost to you/them? Something else? In any case, come to Japan and you'll realize immediately that you are not Japanese, but rather quite American...

----------


## sigmentofb

I am a Japanese-American if that's what you're looking for, I have Japanese ancestry.

----------


## Mercurius

I'm learning Japanese for quite a few reasons, it started off being because of a fascination with the language and history and I gradually got into modern pop culture (who can resist Gackt? I ask you!) and the crunch came when I grew tired of translated lyrics and subtitles and decided to get around to learning the language. I'm really enjoying it  :Smiling:

----------


## EvilCowSlayer

> Writing just hiragana is not 'writing japanese' in the same way that reading just hiragana is not 'reading japanese.'


Certainly. By no means am I saying, "Be lazy and don't bother learning how to write kanji, cause you can just write it in kana." Learning Japanese with the intention of writing and not learning kanji at some point in time is just stupid. I think you missed my point in my statement.
First of all, I meant to the Japanese _learner_.



> Almost everyone who studies japanese can read far more than they can write...


As in, read more _kanji_ than you can write. Yes, I can read more kanji than I can write. But there's still stuff I can't read, and that's why I said what I did. I know tons of words for which I have no clue what the kanji is. If I was reading Japanese and came across said kanji, I wouldn't know what it is. But I can still write the word in kana if I need to, at least until I know the kanji. Should I know what the kanji is? Yes. But just because I should doesn't necessarily mean I do.

Of course, my statement does not apply to a Japanese native, or someone who's been living in Japan for an extended period of time. They can read all the Common Kanji, even if they can't write them, because they've been surrounded by them all their lives. I am not at that point yet. If I do get to that point, then my statement would not be true anymore for me. I suppose I should have been more specific when making it.




> but i use the words all the time so it's part of my daily vocabulary now so i mix up my languages.....english spanish and japanese


Haha, I know what you mean, sort of. I didn't exactly mix up languages, but when I was taking my Spanish final, for example, and tripping over a word, I found myself immediately able to think of the Japanese word, but unable to remember the Spanish word.

----------


## Charles Barkley

> Certainly. By no means am I saying, "Be lazy and don't bother learning how to write kanji, cause you can just write it in kana." Learning Japanese with the intention of writing and not learning kanji at some point in time is just stupid. I think you missed my point in my statement.


I don't believe I misinterpreted what you were trying to say. I did not write my post as a warning against not learning how to write (I myself have almost stopped practicing writing and mainly just type now), nor was I trying to exclude you from my phrase 'almost everyone who studies japanese...and even native japanese.' I imagine you too know how to read more kanji than you know how to write, at least from memory (although there are exceptions, my past self being a good case. I could write 200 kanji but barely knew how to pronounce 100 at one point). 

My point was that you were and still are making an arbitrary distinction between how kanji factor into reading and writing. You say they factor into reading when you describe its difficulty, but say they do not factor into writing, since you can write them in hiragana. Well, can't you read hiragana too? Are there words you can write in hiragana that you can't read in hiragana? 

The obvious response here would be something like: 'But most of the first hand sources of japanese that I come across are written in Kanji, which I cannot read. For example, if I come across the name 長崎, I may not be able to read it at all, but if someone told me it was the second city to be hit by an atomic bomb, I would be able to write ながさき. Therefore writing is easier than reading.' 

The distinction is dubious because you are failing both to read and to write the word. Writing ながさき is Japanese with training wheels, just like reading texts with complete furigana attached. It is tantamount to writing chinese in pinyin, writing English phonetically, etc...If you said something like 'Having the kana, which enable learners of japanese to be able to write any word they know and have it be pronouncable by native speakers, makes studying the language easier' I would agree wholeheartedly. I would say, yes, that makes the process of learning how to write more accessible, though it doesn't really make writing the language any easier. I would then add that furigana attached to words provides the exact same accessibility to reading japanese text, but, in the end, also doesn't make 'reading japanese' any easier.

Perhaps the reason my disagreement was strong enough to actually write down was that you made the distinction for writing, but not for reading.

----------


## ajmd20

> Of course, my statement does not apply to a Japanese native, or someone who's been living in Japan for an extended period of time. They can read all the Common Kanji, even if they can't write them, because they've been surrounded by them all their lives. I am not at that point yet. If I do get to that point, then my statement would not be true anymore for me. I suppose I should have been more specific when making it.


I don't think you'll need to learn to recognise that many kanji before even you feel that your reading ability is far better than your writing ability. It certainly won't be all of the 'Common Kanji' and you won't need to have been living in Japan for an extended period of time.

----------


## rawlikesushi

I agree, if you gonna learn japanese U got to love and inhale all aboute Japan. Motivation are all....

----------


## EvilCowSlayer

> Writing Ȃ is Japanese with training wheels, just like reading texts with complete furigana attached. It is tantamount to writing chinese in pinyin, writing English phonetically, etc...


It certainly is. Being able to write words normally written in kanji in hiragana is only a temporary measure. Just like you never see adults with training wheels on their bikes.




> If you said something like 'Having the kana, which enable learners of japanese to be able to write any word they know and have it be pronouncable by native speakers, makes studying the language easier' I would agree wholeheartedly. I would say, yes, that makes the process of learning how to write more accessible, though it doesn't really make writing the language any easier. I would then add that furigana attached to words provides the exact same accessibility to reading japanese text, but, *in the end*, also doesn't make 'reading japanese' any easier.


Yes, once you know the kanji, the furigana become "obsolete" in a sense, and you no longer use them, for there's no need. Once you know the kanji. Until then, no amount of intense staring at kanji I don't know will help me. I suppose "easy" was not the right word I was looking for. I like the way you put it: accessibility. Being able to write a word in kana is not the end; but it's nice to have on the way.

----------


## HarajukuxBoy

Ive been studying heavily lately,and I think that I'm finally getting my motivation back.Becuase is class last week,our teacher was talking about learning foreign languages while you're in high school can benefit you later on.Also,my best friend takes chinese at my school(im probably gonna take that b/c at my school they dont have japanese),and shes always showing me the characters shes learned that day,and all the cool stuff she can say.She would say something in chinese,and I would reply in japanese.While I was replying,I noticed,how much I actually love the japanese language,and how much I really wanted to perfect my japanese.Now,Im studying like almost everyday,if possible.And me and my friend practice our languages together.^__^

----------


## xFanGirl

Uhhm,,,, :Embarrassment: 

Because i really love Japan,
And later,,,when im 18 or something,
I really want to go to Japan  :Smilie: 
I really dont wanna stay in the Netherlands,,,or at least,,,really much traveling and that sort of things  :Smilie:

----------


## hideway

Because it is fun?  :Poh:

----------


## kameron

I really love Japanese. I do get frustrated though when I'm unable to fully express myself but practice makes perfect I suppose  :Smiling: 

My main motivation for learning Japanese at this point in time is my *university exchange to Yokohama National University*. I really want to be able to have a natural conversation with other Japanese students, with NO ENGLISH! or as little as possible.

Another motivation is *the time and effort I have put in to Japanese in the past*. After 14 years of studying the language there is no way I'm gonna drop it.

And yet another motivation is a girl I met called *Natsumi*. She's so great to talk with and I love her for who she truly is, not just because she is Japanese.

Any other motivations? *The JLPT*! I would love to go for the JLPT1 after my exchange (December 2010) but I have no idea how my Japanese will progress.

And finally, my desparation to be able to read a Japanese newspaper! Almost every day I go to my state's library, grab an issue of the Asahi Shinbun and start reading it. Of course I can barely understand anything, that's where my trusty dictionary comes in handy. But I'd one day love to be able to read it without the dictionary, that'd be something else...

----------


## Arlet

Because im planning to go there.
And because i was bored learning languages without Characters.
(like english, french and stuff.)
This is another Challenge  :Smilie: 
Thats not al...I want to move to Japan one day~!

----------


## kameron

> ...because i was bored learning languages without Characters.
> (like english, french and stuff.)
> This is another Challenge


I agree, I gave Dutch, Afrikaans and German a shot in the past and they just seem so boring to learn >< The sense of achievement you get after learning the new characters in asian languages gives you a little boost to keep going.

----------


## Arlet

> I agree, I gave Dutch, Afrikaans and German a shot in the past and they just seem so boring to learn >< The sense of achievement you get after learning the new characters in asian languages gives you a little boost to keep going.


Yes~!
I know, the characters are a new challenge to learn. :Cool: 
And there a 3 different groups so...  :Relieved: 
At least i'll be busy for coming months (years). :Blush:

----------


## n_J

At my side kana is done. Grammar is fearsome. After russian it is very difficult to understand  :Smilie:

----------


## DAI_YAN

Because I am a foreing languages student and I would like to be able to speak as much languages as I can learn.
actually I'm just learning English and French at the University, and learning Japanese by myself.

----------


## Veespin

Because I'm interested in the culture, history, food, etc and probably everyone else is interested in. I can read more kanji that I can write it -- right now I'm practicing vocabulary by reading AOITORI BUNKO books. You can't communicate without the right vocabulary, no matter how many kanji you know. Eventually I hope to become a translator, or just somewhere I can speak Japanese all the time.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dutch Baka

I live in Japan, I want people to be able to understand me, and the other way. 

Still got a long way to go, but I might put the speed up this year. I hope I can...

----------


## AWellEarth

Learning Japan Language is important, more important than learning English.

I plan to Learn Japan Language to speak the Language & to teach Japan Langauge to others of Non Wesern Ancestry & those of Western Ancestry.

Japan Langauge is unlike any other language because Japan is known for Intelligence, Sophistication, Culture & Style that promotes Life OF Earth, Peace, Enlightenment, & appreciation of Nature.

It would be great to learn & practice Japan langauge from this Forum!
 :You've got mail !:

----------


## Miyamoto Mushashi

Hi guys. Glad to discovered this forum. I am a gakusee just beginning learning Japanese as my fourth languages. My purpose for joining this forum is to exchange some ideas and techniques in learning Japanese. I am no good at grammar which I think is the most painful part for me. As some of you guys have already experienced with the same thing know that the opposite way of saying when translate in Japanese. Any suggestion for beginner ?

Oh one more thing. Reason I am learning the language is because I am looking for a Japanese girlfriend. LOL

----------


## Derfel

> Learning Japan Language is important, more important than learning English.
> I plan to Learn Japan Language to speak the Language & to teach Japan Langauge to others of Non Wesern Ancestry & those of Western Ancestry.
> Japan Langauge is unlike any other language because Japan is known for Intelligence, Sophistication, Culture & Style that promotes Life OF Earth, Peace, Enlightenment, & appreciation of Nature.
> It would be great to learn & practice Japan langauge from this Forum!


Whose hand should I shake for banning him?

----------


## PrototypeModel

I enjoy the way the language sounds. Something about it is appealing to me. I also have quite an interest in the way the culture has sharp contrasts to what I grew up with.

----------


## .endless

I have been interested in the Japanese culture for quite some time now. There have been a collection of things that have led to my keen interest in the culture. I love their food, and I have met a few Japanese friends through games. Japanese, to me, is just really cool. I love the way it looks, how it sounds, and how it all seems to flow. Japan seems like it would be one of the coolest places in the world to go, as everyone seems to have fun and enjoy themselves. Recently, I have became more and more interested in it with my want to develop a third language. (I currently speak English as my mother tongue with Spanish as a secondary language). The practices and other things that the Japanese do make them a very unique, and special culture. I feel strongly that they know the right way to live. I also want to learn Japanese to enjoy games of course  :Smiling:

----------


## Tsurugi

I am studiing it because I love that language.Since I was 15,I was trying to learn it,but there was not chance for it.And now I finally could buy Oxford Japanese-English dictionary and since then,I have studied it very hard.

----------


## Derfel

I really don't want to be a sore, but may I politely ask what difference does a dictionary make?

----------


## Tsurugi

> I really don't want to be a sore, but may I politely ask what difference does a dictionary make?


Yes,of course.I didn't have a chance to learn it before but I already knew how to pronounce katakana and hiragana letters and the use of kanji,watching the Japanese animes.And then I bought dictionary and it was able to help me very much.

But I still have to practice a lot.

----------


## Natsume-Toru

I am 20 years old. Born September 2nd 1987 I will be 21 this year. And this is why I want to learn Japanese.
For as many years as I can remember, something significant has drawn me toward Japan. 
I began to notice Japan around the age of 5, I'm not going to lie I place total
blame on Anime, and from there it evolved into love.
I discovered as much as I could and it was all beautiful. I want so badly to learn the language and live in Japan.
But I want to live it too... what best to learn.
I belive in past life, like being an old soul, my mother even believes so and I'm really sure thats why
Japan calls to me, the culture is amazing, the religion is moving, its people are enchanting.
I work hard when I know my goal and I would do what it took to make this happen, I just need
a guiding hand in learning 낵(^o^)/

----------


## Zoon van Ijs

Well, I've started learning Japanese several months ago, and the main reason was that I was always, and still am, very interested in learning languages, and in discovering world cultures. I've started watching animes and reading manga regularly more than a year ago, so I had a growing need to understand them, independently from the translations which seem rather confusing sometimes (For example, I saw Ergo Proxy with English subtitles first, then with French subtitles, and they were different enough one from the other to give different connotations for the antagonists feelings and thoughts)... and that's the reason why I chose Japanese (I was going to learn Russian instead, but I'll just leave it until I'm done with Japanese) ... 낵 ˂܂  :Smiling:

----------


## LukeSettle

I started learning out of interest in Japanese culture and music.
Then i started watching some anime and reading manga and just got even more hooked from there.
Now im planning a trip for when i can fluently read write and speak Japanese.  :Laughing:

----------


## tada

Me wanting to learn Japanese started ca. 2002 with me just wanting to play Japanese-language video games and because I was always interested in the culture to a certain degree.
*- For the video games
- I am interested in Japanese culture/language, etc.*
Then I became interested in anime/manga as well.
*- To read the manga or understand the anime*
In 2005, I started formally studying Japanese at UW. As my skill increased, so did my love for Japan. I so thought it was going to be a passing fad, but it continues still to this day stronger than ever. I never planned on actually visiting originally, but my first trip to Japan was in 2007 and I am trying my best to live there. I never learned it specifically for the purpose of traveling there, but it was helpful, so...
*- To travel in Japan*
I also have cousins over there, and one that shares similar interests to me. It's funny; both of us talk to each other in the other's native tongue (he practices his English on me)
*- I want to communicate with my Japanese relatives*
I'm part of Japanese Student Association at UW, and I have an e-penpal now.
*- I want to talk to my Japanese friends or make some new ones*
Ultimately I do want a Japanese girlfriend, but unlike a lot of people, I did not learn Japanese just to hit on them. Not nearly as high on the list as the others, so I didn't check it, but it's there in some degree.
- My boyfriend/girlfriend is Japanese or want to make one.
I can't check this one yet, but I hope someday I can.
- I live in Japan (so for daily life use...)
And of course, that implies...
*- I (will) need it for my job*
That's almost the whole list  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mimmy_08

I'm studying Japanese because I need it for my job. My boss is a Japanese and I'm working in a Japanese Company.

I love to learn Nihonggo!

----------


## AJBryant

I should throw one in.

I was a Japanese history buff in college, so it was only natural that I started studying Japanese (back in 1978 -- Gah!!).

----------


## Tomii515

I've probably posted here more than once... But whatever, I'm bored.

Three years ago, randomly when I first found out about youtube, I came across the song "Passion" by Utada Hikaru. I fell in love, and that's when I decided I wanted to learn Japanese. Hahah, yes, I know. A weird way to get interested.... At least it wasn't anime (no offence, of course).

So anyways, after that, when I learned more about everything Japanese, I fell in love! I had a very big interest in the culture, people, food, country, language, history, etc etc etc. And that's also where I found my interest in languages itself!

So yah, here I am now, learning Japanese B^]

----------


## bmoddo

I'm studying Japanese because I've finally given in to my admiration for the culture and the people. I take a train for 2 hours a day and rather than sentence myself to 2 hours of reading a newspaper and doing sudoku puzzles that I'd much rather learn something.

There are good days and bad days but most days I manage to learn a little more. I'm happy to learn a few new Kanji a day and to read a little faster. I could probably learn far faster if I live in Japan, but I have some Japanese friends here who are very helpful and encouraging and I've always found learning enjoyable.

It's not easy to learn on one's own. I go to Japanese class every Saturday morning for three hours. I really enjoy the time I spend studying.

b.moddo

----------


## kubiatsu

I've started to learn Japanese for a number of reasons, one being that I aim to eventually live in Japan as I am currently studying for a career in the games industry. Two being that I like to watch a lot of anime, and three; I am very interested in Japanese culture and it's language. However I think I need to join a language class or get a personal tutor to progress better!

----------


## Dareka

anime/manga/video games,travel to tokyo,...
Japan is THE country  :Nihonjin:

----------


## Zenta

i'm learning Japanese because i feel stupid and embarrassed that i don't know it already! my mum is Japanese and my dad English. he doesn't speak it at all so, living in England, my mum never spoke it around the house. as i was growing up i never felt the urge to learn, even though we went to Japan every year to visit relatives. now i'm older i realise it is a crime that i can't speak it! i've never had a proper conversation with my grandparents- how lame is that?! it's time to do something about it before it's too late..

----------


## ASHIKAGA

> ....i've never had a proper conversation with my grandparents- how lame is that?! it's time to do something about it before it's too late..


Your grandparents will be thrilled! That's a good enough reason to learn Japanese right there.  :Cool:

----------


## BEAT

Every other thing I do somehow rolls back to Japanese. With it I could have an easier life, being able to Read, and speak Japanese rather than hope for a translator and such. And it's just Cool. 
I am bent on moving out of the country and living somewhere else because the US is getting to me, so my ideas are Australia, Europe (as in England or Ireland) or Japan.

----------


## LeePhilippines

ahm, hello everyone!!! happy greetings. I wanted to know Japanese language because I am very interested to make a manga. Actually, I am now finalizing it but it took me many months to assemble it because I don't know how will I name my characters in Japanese since I am a Filipino.

----------

